# Cam Sprocket Torque Spec



## nick00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Doing my timing belt, 2004 Frontier 3.3. I found all I need except torque spec for cam sprockets. Anybody know right off hand? Thank-you, Nick


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

cam sprocket torque: 58 - 65 ft-lbs.


----------



## nick00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank-you very much. That is a hard # to find. That shut me down for the rest of the day. Nick


----------

